# Growing Ginseng and Dry Land Fish (Morel Mushrooms)



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure it can be done, would like to see some input if anyone has seen, heard, or has done them themselves. Bout the time of year to start looking on the north sides of the mountains for some morel mushrooms. Ok, my mouth is watering now!


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

A patch of morels sprang up in my back yard 2 years ago and last year we picked about 20 of them, Told the kids that they must not eat them because they don't know what they are getting in to and it worked. 2 of the kids love mushrooms. Eventually we shared with them. With this warm weather, I should start looking around the wood pile so see if any are poking up. Thanks for the reminder. Michigan means morels and venison for breakfast!


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I know the calories are not enough to sustain enough if you have to live on them and are more dangerous if you miss ID them, so I only stay with the morels. A little red eye gravy with them and I'll be out later that day looking for more.


----------



## reesee (Jul 12, 2012)

The post is very Useful.


----------

